# Small Multi-Gym or Multi-Bench Recommendations



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to get some sort of multi gym or bench for my apartment, I'm afraid I can't get to the gym and it's a waste of money as per another thread I go for a few months and it tails off.

I have a barbell and dumbbell set that I can attached different weights too.

Don't feel like I'm doing all that I can though.

What do you guys do?


----------

